# Great Britain to European Documents



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Documents for talking about Great Britain and European documents.

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice Paul. Your harddrive mustbe rated in terabytes!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice Paul. Your harddrive mustbe rated in terabytes!



Sorry no Terabyte hard drive hear, wish I had one though and then again time to read through all these documents. Just trying to make this the best technial reference on the web.  Though dont know if that will ever happen.  Please any one feel free to add more info to any of the threads!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Added a new one.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks again, the last one was pretty interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks again, the last one was pretty interesting.



Your welcome VB!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool! Appreciate it Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

D*mn good grafting there mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added a few more above!!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 14, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Documents for talking about Great Britain and European documents.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Early radar manuals thread:





Comprehensive Radar Historical tech manuals Index and textbooks thread


Here're public released early radar regarding air manuals on public websites: Blunham Village Web Site's radar manuals varying from British WWII AA radar to Early waring radar to Air-search radar used on early Vulcan: https://www.blunham.com/Radar/ Foundation for German communication and...



ww2aircraft.net





Marconi Type7 1942 Long Range Meter-Wave Radar Operator and Maintenance Manual:





Marconi Type7 1942 Long Range Meter-Wave Radar Operator and Maintenance Manual


Marconi Type7 1942 Long Range Meter-Wave Radar Operator and Maintenance Manual, sharing for no profit publicly. Type 7 radar is a long-range Meter-Wave Radar, whose Range for WWII Bomber Aircrafts was 145km at an altitude of 5000m. This document was generated by Colin Hinson, from a Crown...



ww2aircraft.net





Martin Baker MK5 1950s ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals:





Martin Baker MK5 1950s ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals


Martin Baker MK5 1957 ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals, minimun ejection speed:90knots, minimum ejection height: 0. government approved public manuals.



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

